# Where to get Parking Sensors fitted?



## MoodyToo (10 Mar 2005)

Can anyone recommend where to get car parking sensors fitted in the dublin area and cost?

Thanks,
MoodyToo.


----------



## Trixie (10 Mar 2005)

*Sensor fitting*

Can't remember the price but there was a place on the Sandford Road in Ranelagh called ICE (they do a lot of in car mobile phone stuff) who were significantly cheaper than car dealers for getting such sensors fitted retrospectively. I know a guy who deals in second hand cars - if he says it's a good deal it usually is!


----------



## okidoki987 (11 Mar 2005)

*Re: Sensor fitting*

The garages just send the cars to places like ICE and then charge you another 50/100 on top of what they get charged!
ICE parking sensors start from 350 Euro.
There's also a crowd called Getronics (beside OMNI shopping centre) who also do it for around 320 Euro.
If you are any good at DIY/CAR ELECTRICAL, you can buy the kit yourself for around 50 GBP (6 sensors and all the leads) and drill the bumper and attach them yourself.
If you google it you will find them easy enough.
You can get colour coded sensors so they don't look too bad.

Small note
Never have the radio up loud when reversing as you won't here the bleep, bleeep, bleeeeeep......BANG!


----------



## MoodyToo (14 Mar 2005)

*Parking Sensors*

Great thanks, found a site that sells a kit for 49 sterling. Thay are here [broken link removed]


----------



## rogermure (22 Mar 2005)

*Parking Sensors*

If your passing through Carrick on Shannon they have a parking sensor kit for € 45  and it looks good..
It's a pound shop type store with a great selection of tools and I saw these kits there on Saturday. the shop is between the Bridge and the market square.
roger


----------



## tiger (3 Nov 2009)

Just wondering if any one has some more up to date info here?
Can still get them on the web for £50 at [broken link removed] 
But would prefer to have them installed by some one who knows what they're doing.
Two options I've found are:
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]
Both come in at about €380, which seems a little dear for what I understand to be 1-2 hrs work.
Any one found anything cheaper?


----------



## JoeB (3 Nov 2009)

tiger said:


> But would prefer to have them installed by some one who knows what they're doing.





tiger said:


> Both come in at about €380, which seems a little dear for what I understand to be 1-2 hrs work.
> Any one found anything cheaper?



You're not paying for just the time.. you're also paying for the skills and experience which you want. And you'd also get a guarantee and a warranty perhaps.

Doctors charge 60 Euro for 15 minutes.. this is because of his skills.

It's likely to take longer than a hour to be fair.. perhaps two hours or three., I'm not sure.


----------

